# our van Tank Turner!!!!



## pukkamum (Feb 3, 2010)

Here (if i can get the pics on) is our G reg ford transit frontier campervan, we love it so much we bought it last summer and spent two weeks touring devon and cornwall!!!






[/IMG]









[/IMG]


Sorry first time doing pics!!!!!!


----------



## pukkamum (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure why only one came out!!!!!!


----------



## Hirohito (Feb 5, 2010)

*Ford Transit G Reg.*

Looks lovely & of course very, very rugged & dependable. Mine is a H Reg & has just passed its MOT (after a bit of welding). Hope you have many more Wildcamping trips....Regards.


----------

